# where to buy timer???



## souljahsu (Jun 23, 2010)

where do u buy a timer for the rubik's cube that's cheap and good?


----------



## Samania (Jun 23, 2010)

You mean like a stackmat? 
QJ timers:
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.QJ_Magic_Cube_Competition_Timer_White-29064
http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1466109

You should try using the search function though..


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 23, 2010)

And spelling.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 24, 2010)

You can buy them from my shop too.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 24, 2010)

The Black Gate of Mordor.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 24, 2010)

If you don't mind
I will recommand you to lightake.com
http://www.lightake.com/search.do/categry.0~keyword.Competition Timer


----------



## Olji (Jun 24, 2010)

I recently bought mine from http://www.puzl.co.uk/index.php , have not got it yet though (bought it yesterday) x)

Lighttake is cheaper though, why didnt that site show up on google? :< *sob*

added all the sites as bookmarks now x)


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 24, 2010)

Oljibe said:


> I recently bought mine from http://www.puzl.co.uk/index.php , have not got it yet though (bought it yesterday) x)
> 
> Lighttake is cheaper though, why didnt that site show up on google? :< *sob*
> 
> added all the sites as bookmarks now x)



Do you know popbuying.com?
they are partners in this industry.
Lightake.com is newly site that showed recently.


----------



## Olji (Jun 24, 2010)

nah, im pretty new to cubing accually, so i dont know of many sites yet, just cube4you and puzl, until now...
well, you learn by your mistakes, right? (dont think so, then i would be the smartest in the world right now >_> *so many mistakes xD*)


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 24, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> You can buy them from my shop too.



+1 I bought mine from him and it's great no problems whatsoever. Unless you really want to be able to hook it up to CCT (which is cool) but then you need a speedstacks timer.


----------



## splinteh (Jun 24, 2010)

Speedstacks one supposedly lasts longer. QJ timer is worth the money though.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2010)

splinteh said:


> Speedstacks one supposedly lasts longer. QJ timer is worth the money though.



This.


----------



## theace (Jun 29, 2010)

Apart from durability and Competetion timer connectivity, what's the difference in the two?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 29, 2010)

theace said:


> Apart from durability and Competetion timer connectivity, what's the difference in the two?



The Qj is actually more accurate if you watch Stefan's video


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 29, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from durability and Competetion timer connectivity, what's the difference in the two?
> ...


no, it's not


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 29, 2010)

The only thing that I don't like about the QJ Timer, is that you cannot hook it up to CCT. The speedstack's timers are way to expensive.
My speedstack timer is becoming very unresponsive to turning on, so when I buy a new timer, it will be the QJ.


----------



## GeoSpeedcuber (Nov 10, 2012)

where to buy qj v3 timer? :/


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 10, 2012)

GeoSpeedcuber said:


> where to buy qj v3 timer? :/



+1
I'm also looking for this. For me, I'm looking for a good price (don't care how long shipping takes). And it has to come with the data cable.


----------



## WBCube (Nov 10, 2012)

Perhaps I just had a faulty timer, but my QJ Timer V2 was not responsive at all. It wouldn't stop or start half the time I want it to, and if you smacked it even a little hard it just reset to 0.00. Very aggravating. Anyone else have this sort of problem? I sent it back a while ago and got a refund so it's not a big deal.


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 10, 2012)

WBCube said:


> Perhaps I just had a faulty timer, but my QJ Timer V2 was not responsive at all. It wouldn't stop or start half the time I want it to, and *if you smacked it even a little hard it just reset to 0.00*. Very aggravating. Anyone else have this sort of problem? I sent it back a while ago and got a refund so it's not a big deal.



Actually that reset thing has happened on my StackMat on more than one ocassion. I dunno what the problem is.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 10, 2012)

Timers are on Dealmaz.


----------

